# I'm so happy



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm just feeling so great today because i got a new 8 week old black lab female puppy!!!!! Her name is Lilly and she is so cool. I love Labs and haven't had one since last year when my chocolate lab died of cancer so this is one of the best days i've had all year. plus we're going to the petsmart to get Lilly some toys and i may pick up some new fish stuff


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Congrats...but i think dogs are over rated alsoo....lol Id rather have more fish tanks.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

congratulations! i love dogs. i have a chiuahua/terrier mix that i got at the pound 10 years ago.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i want an akeda they get HUGE but my parents wont let me get one cause we have a dog


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I went to petsmart and saw a dwarf puffer!!!! I couldn't resist so i moved my betta to a 2 gallon bowl and i put the puffer in my cycled 2.5 gallon it's so tiny! I'm feeding it bloodworm. Man 2 pets in one day


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i have 2 labs a choc one and a black one, good luck with ur liitle dp they are a pain but are cool


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

i saw some dwarf puffers at petsmart today also. they are very cool, but i am unable to get another tank right now and since i have a betta...i need a tank to put any other fish in.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm running a air pump powered disposible filter. It cost just $3 a filter and i bought 20 feet of air pump hose at home depot and then a elite 799 for around $5 and little Marzookee, the DP, is loving his new step up. I love the way he swims .

My dog is sssssoooooo cool. She is funny and playfull but for some reason loves to sleep under furiture.

I'll post some pictures of both animals


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice, I love dogs! Someday I can have another lab. We have a beagle right now. Congrats on the new additions! Can't wait to see your pics of them :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> Congrats...but i think dogs are over rated alsoo....lol Id rather have more fish tanks.


It does take the right type of fish to lick your face though. LOL

We want to see pictures of your new family member.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

You want them, you got them
Heres Lilly laying in the leaves








Heres Lilly in her cage








Here's Marzookee swimming around








Here's Marzookee by his thermomiter


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats. I just got two new kittens today. They just turned 8 weeks on wednsday. They are so cute. One is a black and white female, that I named Molly Moo Cow, and the other is a male tabby, and his name is Kovu (off of lion king ll). I got these two kittens because my other kitten was murdered...RIP Aurora.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AWWW! you're puppy is so cute!!! So is your dwarf puffer :-D:-D Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

She's so cute!! So is your Dwarf Puffer!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

thanks lilly is doing great, but marzookee won't eat yet


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

puppy puppy puffer puffer. LOL

Cute little puppy. 
and such a puffy puffer.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

haha

My DP would only eat brine shrimp...ah o well. Cute dog. They r just so darn cute when they're puppys.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

he nipples bloodworm now and is starting to explore the tank


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad to hear that fishboy :-D


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That puppy is just adorable. The puffer is pretty cool too. Congrats on getting them both, it sounds like a great day.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice dog, I love dogs, I have a tibetan mastiff myself, though when he was about 1.5 months old he was about the same size as an adult black lab!
Dwarf puffers are lovely fish, I've only had experience with red eyes though, one bit my aruatus's caudral peduncle off!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Hmmmm....isn't a caudal peduncle just a fancy name for a tail? If not, what is it?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

yeh lol...what is it?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

It's a fancy name for the area right before the tail


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

your puppy is soooo adorable. i love puppies. we wont get a new one for a while. our dog just got put down last week and we aren't replacing him right away...need a suitable time for grief and respect. but when we do, we might get a chihuahua. we had a black lab/golden retriever mix. labs are such good dogs. my boyfriend just got a yellow. retrievers are great too. so mine was a wonderful dog. i think they are the same family, which would make them similar.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

BettaMommy said:


> Congrats. I just got two new kittens today. They just turned 8 weeks on wednsday. They are so cute. One is a black and white female, that I named Molly Moo Cow, and the other is a male tabby, and his name is Kovu (off of lion king ll). I got these two kittens because my other kitten was murdered...RIP Aurora.


OMG I have a cat and I call him MooCow Man hahaha he's so cute and honestly looks like a cow. Here is his pic! Does yours look like this?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Congrats on Lilly Fishboy. She is soooo cute! I love labs and man she is so cute she melts my heart. I'd love to squeeze her right up she's so adorable hehe.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

lwstinkinsweet said:


> your puppy is soooo adorable. i love puppies. we wont get a new one for a while. our dog just got put down last week and we aren't replacing him right away...need a suitable time for grief and respect. but when we do, we might get a chihuahua. we had a black lab/golden retriever mix. labs are such good dogs. my boyfriend just got a yellow. retrievers are great too. so mine was a wonderful dog. i think they are the same family, which would make them similar.


I have a chihuahua. He was so cute when we first got him. He was like a wind up toy...lol...because he was so small and loved to zip around the house, hint the name Zippy.


----------



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Beerleader- Molly looks so much like your cat, except for she has a half black nose. I wish I could get pics up, but my computer would have a heart attack...lol.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Ohhh, your critters are so cute! I miss my dog very much but as I want to travel a lot in the coming years have decided not to get another, he died last year. Your puffer's very cool too! I have never seen these guys in Australia but I guess you must be able to get them somewhere. Are they interesting in a tank, I know you pretty much have to keep them by themselves (right?), so apart from being plenty cute do they have enough entertainment value to make their set-up worthwhile?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

They have some of the best "personalities" in a fish. They are very responsive to their owner and are adorable! At least that is what I have heard and seem just from seeing them at the petshop.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool, thanks Lydia, will add one to my ever expanding 'wanted' list. lol. :lol:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL. I want one too. I bought one a while ago but it was sick when I got it and I didn't notice that and it died about a half hour after I put it in the tank, even after acclimatizing it.


----------

